# Still experiencing side effects from metformin...bit worried



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

if this is ok? 

I have been on it since Feb 2008 and take 1,500mg per day. I have seen almost monthly bleeds for the last 5 months approx. Still I feel that the side effects that we all discuss, nausea, wind diarrhea have never really subsided for me and the past 2 weeks have seen me ill and in bed and up through the night on quite a few occasions with terrible cramp and watery diarrhea, I have felt very weak and had terrible headaches. The thing is I do get migraines but I find it very hard to know when it is and is not a migraine. My instinct is that it is the metformin. Sometimes I take two instead of 3 a day. I always take it with a lot of food. Maybe I just don't tolerate it well. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Brighton,

So sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly     

I'd be inclined to go with your gut instinct too. Sounds like metformin side effects    . They really can be pretty severe and for some people they don't subside over time   Headaches are likely linked to dehydration as a result of the diarrhoea (it's scary how much fluid you lose and you do have do drink litres of water to keep yourself hydrated properly).

No point in making yourself ill as well on top of everything. I'd recommend going back to prescriber (GP or clinic) to discuss other treatment options.

Hope you can get something sorted soon and start to feel better    
Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

So after a few more days in bed and in pain I went to see the doc today and she has changed me over to Glucophage. She asked why I did not come sooner!! 

Could you explain perhaps why I am now on this i.e. what the benefits are please??

X R


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi brighton,

Glad to hear you went to see the GP 

I'm assuming you've been changed to Glucophage XR  This is a new formulation of metformin that has a slower release rate in the body and doesn't give as high levels after taking it ( levels are still effective though) In trials it didn't appear to cause as much diarrhoea or nausea as the 'normal' metformin tablets so in theory it is better tolerated by patients. It does still cause these side effects though so it isn't perfect  

Hopefully this will be better for you but if things don't improve within the next week then I'd get back to the GP again.

All the best  
Maz x


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the same dose but hopefully it will make things a bit better. 

Thanks for your responses!

XX


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

They are not slow release..it's three a day and I am still as ill as I was. Terrible pains at times and followed by 20 mins on toilet. Nausea all day and close to sickness. Headache as well as being shaky. Do I need to allow my body more time to adjust to this? It's really tough, I have to commute to London and I am doing something that requires me to be physically well. I had to come home early yesterday. I don't really know what to do?

Any thoughts?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Brighton,

Hmmmm I'd assumed you'd been changed onto the slow release ones! What you are taking is no different to what you were on before; so I'm afraid it's not surprising that side effects are just as bad   Please go back to GP asap; you need to discuss other treatment options as metformin obviously doesn't agree with you and is making you ill.

Really hope you can get this sorted and get better soon  

Maz x


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there an alternative to glucophage/metformin? As you know I have been suffering somewhat. I have been trying to see if I needed time to settle on the glucophage and also have been so busy commuting to London that I could not get appt at doc. And here I am having to take a day off in bed after a night of stomache cramp followed by terrible diarrhea and sickness this morning I almost fainted twice. I have a show tonight and the next three days then fly to the USA for 10 days. Not much I can do but I would be so sorry after all this time and suffering on this medication to just stop especially when I have started to have more regular periods. I don't know what to do?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Brighton,

So sorry to hear you are still suffering   I'm not an expert in fertility treatments but I don't think there is an alternative   Can't remember the exact mechanisms but there is a problem with insulin resistance linked to PCOS and thats why they use metformin to try and regulate this and lower levels of insulin. In turn it usually helps to regulate your AF, which it appears to be doing for you   . Metformin is the only drug on the market that works in the way it does (there are other treatments for type 2 diabetes but these have a different mechanism of action). I'd suggest you try and discuss this with your GP/clinic when you can. 

Maz x


----------

